# ballistics for .35 rem with Hornady Leverevolution



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

.35 Remington shooting Hornady's 200 gr Leverevolution loads. Where is zero?

On the box, the ballistics say +3" at 100 yds, -1.3 at 200 yds. 

Where is zero???


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

50 yds I would say


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I would look at 125 yards, maybe 150. They are giving you Point Blank Zero Ballistics. Les


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks like 185 yds.

http://shootersforum.com/showthread.htm?t=43649


----------

